# Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt



## Clown (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Boardis,

hab mal ne Frage, was ist eure Meinung nach die beste Geflochtene Schnur zur Zeit? Sie sollte so zwischen 5-7kg legen.

Danke


----------



## BoRsTy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

also ich bin mit der Climax Spin-Line (geflochten) total zu frieden


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was aus diesem Thread hier wird...
Da stoßen mehrere Fronten aufeinander...
Ich sag mal so.
Spiderwire, Power Pro und Tuffline werden oft fallen!

Ich bin für Spiderwire Invisi Braid


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Au....das wird lustig!!|bigeyes


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



maesox schrieb:


> Au....das wird lustig!!|bigeyes


eben!


----------



## Fechtus68 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

....ich fische die Power Pro. Bin zufrieden mit der Schnur, bis jetzt noch nix negatives aufgefallen....sicher gibt's bestimmt einige die besser sind, aber auch sehr viele schlechtere!


----------



## Seefliege (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

|wavey:

in der regel würde ich die tufline xp vorschlagen. allerdings verwende ich die erst ab 15 lbs. die 10 lbs variante ist auch eher platt wie so viele andere schnüre. würde ich nicht empfehlen. dann schon eher die stren microfuse. da ja ne schnur zwischen 5 und 7 kg tragkraft gesucht wird, kommt also eben mal die tufline in 15 lbs in frage. bin mit der super zufrieden und sie hat auch ein gutes preis-leistungsverhältnis. (ron's tackle ...) #6
andere schnüre sind sicher auch gut, mir aber zu teuer, da ich nen ziemlichen verschleiss habe ...


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Jetzt nennt man dir 25 verschiedene Modelle und am Ende bist so weit,wie vor der Frage#c

Nach was gehst bei der Auswahl ?? |kopfkrat



** nach den Meistgenannten???*

** nach dem Preis??*

** nach der Überzeugungsarbeit der diversen User??*


Schwierige Sache....


Achso...ich fisch die *Power Pro* #6


----------



## Borg (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



maesox schrieb:


> Jetzt nennt man dir 25 verschiedene Modelle und am Ende bist so weit,wie vor der Frage



Jo, darauf wird es hinauslaufen! |uhoh:

zum Topic:

Spiderwire

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Clown (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



maesox schrieb:


> Jetzt nennt man dir 25 verschiedene Modelle und am Ende bist so weit,wie vor der Frage#c
> 
> Nach was gehst bei der Auswahl ?? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ich suche ne Schnur die sich schön werfen lässt und bei geringen Durchmessen viel aushält. Preis wäre egal...

Danke schonmal an alle


----------



## Dennert (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



maesox schrieb:


> ** nach den Meistgenannten???*
> 
> ** nach dem Preis??*
> 
> ...


 
Na DIE BESTE von der Qualität her. Würd mich auch interessieren.
Egal wieviel Geld usw.
Übers Preis - Leistungsverhätnis zu diskutieren halte ich für Schwachsinn, wem nützt ´ne Schnur, die zwar geil billig aber von der Quali her miserabel ist?

Also ich habe auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Power Pro gemacht. Die hat bisher das Meiste bei mir ausgehalten und ich hab auch sehr viel Vertrauen gewonnen, was auch wichtig ist.


----------



## Stealth2 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Dennert schrieb:


> Na DIE BESTE von der Qualität her. Würd mich auch interessieren.
> Egal wieviel Geld usw.
> Übers Preis - Leistungsverhätnis zu diskutieren halte ich für Schwachsinn, wem nützt ´ne Schnur, die zwar geil billig aber von der Quali her miserabel ist?
> 
> Also ich habe auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Power Pro gemacht. Die hat bisher das Meiste bei mir ausgehalten und ich hab auch sehr viel Vertrauen gewonnen, was auch wichtig ist.




_*Stroft GTP*_ _*!!
*_Habe sie damals durch Zufall bekommen und bin super zufrieden!
Schön rund geflochten, bleicht nicht so schnell aus und hält auch was sie verspricht!
Naja der einzigste Nachteil ist eben der Preis.... 

Hier noch ein Test http://www.waku-angelsport.de/blinker_test_gtp.pdf


----------



## bbfishing (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Moin, ich fisch die Powerline in gelb von Gigafisch und bin super zufrieden damit.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## dermichl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

ich nehm zum spinnen die speziflex 0,06mm 10kg tragkraft in grün.
bin sehr zufrieden damit#6


----------



## Chief Justice (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich kann dir die Power Pro empfehlen... Fische sie selbst in 5, 10 und 15 lbs. Hatte vorher die Spiderwire, diese hat mich persönlich jedoch nicht überzeugt. Deshalb bin ich umgestiegen. Ist aber wie gesagt nur meine persönlich Meinung/Erfahrung. Der eine kommt eben mit der einen, der andere mit ner anderen Schnur besser zurecht. Auch wenns blöd klingt, ich würde AUSPROBIEREN empfehlen!

Grüße.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



maesox schrieb:


> Jetzt nennt man dir 25 verschiedene Modelle und am Ende bist so weit,wie vor der Frage#c



wie immer....

Ich mach mein Kreuzchen bei Tuffline XP 15lb #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Also es gibt mittlerweile einige gute Schnüre. Die Beste ist für mich eindeutig die Stroft GTP sticht aus der Menge heraus und ist genau DIE Geflochtene die ich gesucht habe . Einziger Nachteil der Preis, aber dafür eben für meinenn Geschmack perfekt. 


mfg Flo


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll dazuzuschreiben wofür du die Schnur nutzen willst ?

Die mit Abstand beste geflochtene zum UL Fischen ist für mich z.B. die Fireline Crystal ,
Zum Mefoangeln hab ich auch noch nichts besseres gefischt .

Zum schweren Jerken siehts dann wieder anders aus ...


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

In deinem Tragkraftbereich fische ich Fireline (die ganz normale), PowerPro und die Spiderwire und bin eigentlich auch mit allen 3en zufrieden. Auch Cortland-Schnüre (fisch ich aber in andrer Stärke) kann ich wärmstens empfehlen!

Bei den von dir für dich wichtigen Sachen, wie bspw Durchmesser würde ich aber nicht auf reine Herstellerangaben oder Aussagen von Usern wie "fische die 0,10er Soundso" wert legen, sondern auch mal auf tatsächlich gemessene Durchmesserangaben bisl mit achten...! Gabs hier im Forum glaub ich auch schonmal einige Tröts zu, genauso wie zu Themen wie PowerPro US <-> EU usw...!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## chivas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



maesox schrieb:


> Jetzt nennt man dir 25 verschiedene Modelle und am Ende bist so weit,wie vor der Frage#c
> 
> Nach was gehst bei der Auswahl ?? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




alsooooooooooooooo ich fänd mal ne umfrage nach dem motto "wer fischt welche schnur und ist völlig zufrieden bla" echt interessant... wobei dann wieder unterschieden werden muß nach durchmesser, farbe... also nicht wirklich ganz leicht zu erstellen. aber vielleichet findet sich ja mal jemand, der im gegensatz zu mir da nen plan und nen überblick hat und macht sich da mal dran? :l


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Dann aber bitte mit mehreren Nennungen möglich...! Weil ich bspw könnte mich "allgemein" auf keine Schnur direkt festlegen...!


----------



## chivas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

natürlich ^^

wenn einer ne "10er" fireline zum ul-spinnen nimmt und zum pilken aber ne "25er" raptor, zum welsangeln aber ne "50er" leithner, sollte er das schon angeben können - vorausgesetzt, dass er diese "glücklich und zufrieden" fischt.

genauso interessant wären natürlich auch negative erfahrungen.

mir ist klar, dass das kein objektives bild ergeben wird, falls aber mit der gelben 10 lbs von xxx 500 benutzer unzufrieden sind und mit einer ... 800 leute glücklich, kann das solchen ahnungslosen wie mir schon ein wenig helfen


----------



## marlin2304 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Die Beste ist die Stroft, aber auch die Teuerste.
Mit PowerPro oder Tuffline machst du kein Fehlkauf, die fische ich auch.

Nur die Fireline kannst du in die Tonne kippen.


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Nur die Fireline kannst du in die Tonne kippen.


 
Da hamas schowidda, soo unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen...!


----------



## Pete Pike (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ganz klar Power Pro. Und danach kommt SpiderWire UltraCast. Und dann erstmal lange nix mehr.

Zum UL-Fischen nehm ich ne 0.04er Fireline. In dieser Dimension gefällt sie mir, ansonsten eher nicht.


----------



## The_Pitbull (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Hi ich hab ne Tuffline und Power Pro und bin bestens zufrieden.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Clown (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll dazuzuschreiben wofür du die Schnur nutzen willst ?
> 
> Die mit Abstand beste geflochtene zum UL Fischen ist für mich z.B. die Fireline Crystal ,
> Zum Mefoangeln hab ich auch noch nichts besseres gefischt .
> ...



Will sie gerne zum leichtem Spinnfischen verwende.


----------



## atzelupe (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

ich fische die berkley whiplash crystal in 0,17 mit 21 kg tragkraft
bin super zufrieden damit
hatte mir vor nen paar wochen ne großspule gekauft , wenn du welche brauchst , dann meld dich ;-)


----------



## Clown (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



atzelupe schrieb:


> ich fische die berkley whiplash crystal in 0,17 mit 21 kg tragkraft
> bin super zufrieden damit
> hatte mir vor nen paar wochen ne großspule gekauft , wenn du welche brauchst , dann meld dich ;-)



Dankeschön, aber die Tragkraft ist mir a bissi zu groß|supergri

Schönen abend noch


----------



## Bobster (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

*Stroft GTP !*

Bobster :q


----------



## atzelupe (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

liebr zuviel als zuwenig ;-)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich flechte mir meine Schnüre nur noch selbst.
Aus Schamhaaren von 80 jährigen Jungfrauen, die bei Vollmond unter einem 100 jährigen Mammutbaum rasiert worden sind....:q:q:q

Ich glaube nicht, das dieser Tröt zu irgendeinem Ergebnis führt...#d


----------



## dermichl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

mich würde mal interessieren wonach ihr eure geflochtenen bewertet|kopfkrat


----------



## Pete Pike (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Wie rund sie ist, wie geschmeidig sie ist, wie "versiegelt" sie ist und wie lang sie hält : )


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

-platt, oder rund
-wie schnell sie ausbleicht
-abriebfestigkeit
-knotenfestigkeit
-ausfaserung
-wurffeeling
-lautstärke in den ringen
-wurfweite
-wurfeigenschaften 

Das wäre so das maximum...
obwohl von den sachen viele auseinander resultieren!


----------



## dermichl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

tragkraft und sichtbarkeit im wasser spielen keine rolle?


----------



## Pete Pike (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Tragkraft? Wieso? Wenn die Schnur alle Kriterien erfüllt und sie zu wenig packt, nehm ich sie halt ne Nummer dicker. Solang die Geschmeidigkeit passt (und somit auch das Wurfverhalten bis zu einem bestimmten Dickegrad)


----------



## dermichl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

hmm,irgendwie denkt ihr anders als ich
ich hab 2 die selben spinnruten mit der selben rolle.eine mit der 0,06er die andere mit der 0,15er.beides speziflex in grün.
die 0,15 geht gar nicht und hat nur 4 kilo mehr tragkraft.
angel fast nur mit der 0,06er


----------



## Deafangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Seit Mai 09 fische ich mit neuer Geflechtsschnur, Climax Zander spezial in gelb, 0,10mm und 6,9kg und bin wegen Leistung-Preis Verhältnis absolut zufrieden. Und bleicht sehr kaum aus#6


----------



## sevone (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

*:lStroft GTP!*:l

ganz eindeutig die geilste schnur, die ich je gefischt habe.:m

- geschmeidig:m
- rund:m
- franst nicht:m
- hält sehr lange die farbe:m
- exzellente wurfeigenschaften:m


----------



## bacalo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

@Tommi-Engel

Ich flechte mir meine Schnüre nur noch selbst.
Aus Schamhaaren von 80 jährigen Jungfrauen, die bei Vollmond unter einem 100 jährigen Mammutbaum rasiert worden sind....:q:q:q
 ----
Kann ich nachvollziehen, welcher Aal beißt schon bei Vollmond,
klar das man(n) da auf .......Gedanken kommt.
Außerdem ist ein 100iger Mammutbaum wohl eher etwas lichte#6
---
Ich glaube nicht, das dieser Tröt zu irgendeinem Ergebnis führt...#d[/QUOTE]

Umkehrschluss:
Sollte nur einer von den Schnur-Lobbyisten dies zur Kenntnis nehmen, dann macht mal und bietet dem Markt ein konkurrenzloses Geflecht. 

Von dem nicht mehr benötigten vorhandenen Geflecht
könnte man ja die Kuhwiesen-Waller einzäunen.


----------



## murmeli1965 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Dyna Cable oder Stroft GTP.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Esoxfreund (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich fisch persönlich am liebsten mit der Spiderwire Invisi Braid Ultra Cast, aber der Trööt wird dir hier nicht viel bringen außer 1000 neue Fragen zum Thema geflecht ...
Jeder hat seine Lieblingsschnur für bestimmte Zwecke, einige Schnüre sind günstig und gut, einige teuer und nicht wirklich besser als eine biligschnur...
Der eine steht auf Stoft der andere auf Power Pro.
Am besten selbst testen und vergleichen, eine Schnur mit der viel gefischt wird ist sicher die Fireline XDS oder crystal .


----------



## Bobster (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

@Tommi-Engel
_Ich flechte mir meine Schnüre nur noch selbst._
_Aus Schamhaaren von 80 jährigen Jungfrauen, die bei Vollmond unter einem 100 jährigen Mammutbaum rasiert worden sind....*:q:q:q*_

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Muß ich sofort haben :q
Wenn das mal nicht wieder von den Industriespionen
mitgelesen wird ...........
'könnte mir schon wieder in die Hose machen vor lachen wenn ich mir die beiden "Profiblinker" bei so einer neuen
Produktvorstellung ansehen soll...:q:q

Ach so, zurück zum Thema:

Vollkommen überflüssiger Tröt ohne Aussage.
Alleine der Unterhaltungswert ist erwähnenswert.

Schließen !

Bobster


----------



## Ben-CHI (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Powerpro  #6#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Fechtus68 schrieb:


> ....ich fische die Power Pro. Bin zufrieden mit der Schnur, bis jetzt noch nix negatives aufgefallen....sicher gibt's bestimmt einige die besser sind, aber auch sehr viele schlechtere!


 
die power pro ist sicherlich eine gute Schnur, nur auf einigen meiner Ruten laufen sie nicht geräuschlos |uhoh: .. ich werde diese Schnur bei nächster Gelegenheit ersetzen ...


----------



## Fechtus68 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> die power pro ist sicherlich eine gute Schnur, nur auf einigen meiner Ruten laufen sie nicht geräuschlos |uhoh: .. ich werde diese Schnur bei nächster Gelegenheit ersetzen ...




...da geb ich Dir Recht. Geräuschlos läuft die Schnur nicht. Ich fische die 10 lbs in Phantom Red und Yellow auf einer Red Arc (ja...ich weiß die Red Arc #h) mit der Savage Gear _Bushwhacker_. Ist allerdings nicht so 'laut' dass es mich stören würde. Aber ich glaub dass die Ansprüche ans Tackle ziemlich verschieden sind...was nicht schlecht, ja sogar sehr interessant sein.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

das ist doch gamz einfach, für diejenigen die schon mal die Stroft GTP gefischt haben ganz klar die Stroft GTP. Und denen schließe ich mich auch an. Ist meines Erachtens die beste (mit Abstand!!!) Geflochtene auf dem Markt.
Für die anderen (die noch nie STroft gefischt haben) ist dann PowerPro (ist wirklich nicht schlecht) oder TufLine (kann man auch gebrauchen) oder noch besser die Spiderwire (fisch(t)ch auch, kann man aber meines erachtens ziemlich vergessen) die beste. Eben das was der eibzelne so fischt. 
Ist nn mal so, wenn man nur Golf kennt ist eben der Golf das beste was es gibt. Und so ist es auch bei den Schnüren.
Eine Schnur die mich aber auch noch interessieren würde ist die Climax Zander. Der Schnur werde ich wohl mal eine Chance geben. Bisher habe ich nur positives von der Schnur gehört.
Ansonsten kommt bei mir nach Stroft erstmal lange nichts und ich fische bzw. fischte schon Spiderwire / TufLine / Fireline / PowerPro und, nein ich mag´s ja garnicht sagen, Whiplash (war meine erste, da macht man eben noch solche Fehler)..

Grüße


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Wenn man sich mal von den Tragkraft- und Durchmesserlügend er Hersteller verabschiedet bleibt das selbe Schnurmaterial übrig. Entscheident ist also Flechtung und Versiegelung.

Wohl die einzige Schnur mit brauchbaren Angaben ist die Stroft GTP (Tragkraft), bei den amerikanischen Schnüren wie US-PowerPro kann man wenigstens noch davon ausgehen das die Schnur mindestens so viel trägt wie angegeben. 

Meine Favoriten sind PowerPro (Preis-Leistung-Sieger für meine Anwendung), Stren SuperBraid (Alles in allem Top, hier unverschämt teuer), Climax Zander (farbstabilste Schnur die ich bisher hatte!), Stroft GTP (Teuer, aber die ist einfach sehr gut!), Dynacable ist auch gut. 

Aber wie schon mehrfach geschrieben: Wenn man weiss was die Schnur für ein konkretes Einsatzgebiet hat werden auch die Empfehlungen besser...


----------



## Scherwitzki (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich fische nur die TUF LINE XP#6 und die STERN SONIC BRAID#6.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Schnüren. Sie sind sehr farbecht, nehmen kein Wasser auf, sind sehr abriebsfest und halten was sie versprechen.  *http://www.jerkbait.com/product_info.php?info=p3664_STREN-Sonic-Braid---0-14-mm---13-2-kg.html*


----------



## MegaBarsch (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Stroft GTP

Der höhere Preis rechtfertigt sich für mich in der Qualität und der langen Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Meteraal (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich persönlich finde die Power Pro sehr gut!!!!!!!!#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## celebration (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Preis/Leistung eindeutig PowerPro


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Sehr amüsant, ich warte bis einer die Keule rausholt


----------



## maesox (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

*@Threadstarter*



*Bitte teile mir/uns mit,für welche Leine du dich letztenendes entscheidest!*

*Interessieren würden mich speziell auch die Gründe#6*


*Bin gespannt,wann dann das nächste,identische Thema eröffnet wird...;-)*


----------



## Bobster (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Der Tröteröffner interessiert sich doch schon gar nicht mehr dafür.
Der liegt schon total eingewickelt in der Ecke und weis überhaupt nicht mehr was er für eine Schnur kaufen soll 

Bobster


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

da sich das so etwas durch die Beiträge zieht:
Die Beste: Stroft GTP ( und teuerste) nur
in sagen wir %, wieviel besser als Spidewire/ PP 
ist sie? oder worin kommt das zum Tragen?
Gruß A.


----------



## blumovic (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Meine Schnüre der letzten Jahre:
*Power Pro* (0,10mm): -macht nen super Eindruck
                             -relativ dünn
                             -gute Tragkraft
                             -aber:verliert schnell die Farbe#6

*Spiderwire* (0,12mm): -fand ich nicht gut:v
                              -ziemlich dick für ne 12er
                              -verliert die Farbe

*Tufline* (0,15mm): -super Schnur
                         -für mich zu stark zum Spinnfischen#6

*Tufline* (0,08mm): -viel dicker als 0,08mm
                         -platt wie ne Flunder:v

*Firelin*e: -gute Schnur
           -gehört noch nicht zum alten Eisen
           -aber Finger weg von der Crystal

*Powerline* (0,08mm): -super Schnur, gehört zu den besten
                            -Farbe hält gut durch
                            -im hohen Alter verliert sie Tragkraft#6


*Fazit:*Powerpro und Powerline sind schon die besten
Nach einem Jahr (etwa 50 Einsätze) muss die Schnur ohnehin spätestens umgedreht oder ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## maesox (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Mal was anderes...

habt ihr schonmal ne schlechte Charche erwirscht???

Habe jetzt auch schon fast alle Leinen durch gefischt. z.B bei der Fireline in Pink (0,12) erwischte ich z.T. total unterschiedlich Qualitäten!! |bigeyes

Ansich bin ich mit dieser Leine für ihren Zweck zufrieden,hatte aber auch schon Spulen,die waren jehnseits der Donnerkuppel!!


Was ich damit sagen möchte...auch hier können genau deshalb total unterschiedlich Meinungen über Schnüre zustande kommen.



TL
Matze


----------



## Seefliege (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

|wavey:

die 0,08er powerline ist schon ne gute schnur, fällt allerdings real auch deutlich stärker aus. bei den größeren durchmessern dieser schnur ist der unterschied zwischen soll und sein noch größer. bei ner 0,17er (ca. 0,30er) hat man schon ein ziemliches tau auf der rolle ...

die tatsächliche durchmesser weichen bei den meisten schnüren erheblich ab ... genau das gefällt mir ja auch an der tufline xp. dort stimmen die angaben noch am ehesten. vergleicht doch mal die tragkraftsangaben der verschiedenen schnüre. da fällt der betrug schnell auf ... :q

von der 10 lbs variante der tuf hatte ich ja bereits abgeraten. #d


----------



## LocalPower (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Hab momentan auf ner Spule die 0.12er Spiderwire Code Red und bin leider nicht wirklich zufrieden. 

Positiv: 
- leise Schnur
- höhere Wurfweite

Negativ: 
- mir ist die Schnur bei Hängern schon einige Male mitten drin gerissen...nicht! im Bereich wo Grundkontakt besteht sondern so mal eben mittendrin nach 10-15m. Das hatte ich bisher bei keiner anderen Schnur (PowerPro, Powerline u.a.)
- ausserdem scheint sie sehr schnell auszufasern


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



maesox schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> 
> habt ihr schonmal ne schlechte Charche erwirscht???


 Hi Matze
Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal ne 50lb Power Pro die vermutlich ein billiges Plagiat war. Die Schnur fischte sich 7-8 Monate einwandfrei unter Belastung, dann fing sie irgendwann an, unter geringer Kraftanstrengung bei Hängern zu reißen. 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## maesox (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Grüß dich Reiner,


|bigeyes....wo hast du die Leine gekauft???


Meine Fireline hatte ich  in Deutschland gekauft,wobei hier auch was nicht stimmte!!#c


----------



## ZanderKalle (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Habe schon viele schnüre ausprobiert doch hängen geblieben bin ich an der 12er Powerline.... sehr hohe Tragkraft, da brauch man keine angst vor nem Wels haben oder so und die Duirchmesser angaben sind einigermaßen richtig....... die 0,8 PowerPro ist fast so Dick wie die 12er Powerline!!!!


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich habe die hier in Chiang Mai gekauft....das will aber nicht viel heißen. Es tauchen halt immer wieder billige Kopien irgendwo auf, und an der Verpackung und dem Aufkleber sieht man keinen Unterschied zum Original.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Das AB ist ne prima Datenbank.#6
Wer sucht...der findet.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1170610#post1170610


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Definitiv die Berkley Powerline GTP!!!


----------



## dodo12 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Was ist an der Berkley Powerline GTP so gut?
Ich suche nämlich gerade ne passende Geflochtene für Hecht und Zander, deshalb kommt mir dieser Thread ganz gelegen. 
LG. Dominik.


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

http://www.sufix.com/international/

Die 2 te die kommt fische ich jetzt seit ca.8 Wochen(Gummi und co.) bis jetzt nix Negatives festgestellt,kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren,nur der Preis ist etwas heftig,aber da gibs ja genug Shops die Anbieten mit versch.Kursen.

lg


----------



## Clown (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der Tröteröffner interessiert sich doch schon gar nicht mehr dafür.
> Der liegt schon total eingewickelt in der Ecke und weis überhaupt nicht mehr was er für eine Schnur kaufen soll
> 
> Bobster



Doch doch Verfogle es schon noch.. Find eure Meinungen, Erfahrenswert echt super.

Danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



maesox schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch schon fast alle Leinen durch gefischt. z.B bei der Fireline in Pink (0,12) erwischte ich z.T. total unterschiedlich Qualitäten!! |bigeyes
> 
> Was ich damit sagen möchte...auch hier können genau deshalb total unterschiedlich Meinungen über Schnüre zustande kommen.


Du sagst es Matze, und deswegen sind die einzelnen Urteile auch nicht sicher übertragbar: Die Schnüre variieren anscheinend schon enorm.

Mein aktuelles Beispiel: Spiderwire Stealth gelb 017, einmal von Moritz-Kaki und einmal von FA, beidemale wurde der Umspulvorgang live von der Großspule beobachtet:
Die eine ist quittegelb, die andere eher zitronengelb. #c
Die eine ist weicher als die andere viel härter, beschichtete |kopfkrat #c

Aber beidemale sollte es das gleiche sein. :g
Für mich steht damit fest, dass die Schnurqulitäten erheblich varrieren, und man praktisch zwischen einer Fireline Crystal bis zur Stroft GTP alles unter einem Namen bekommen kann. :m :q :q

Und die Unterschiedlich ausfallenden Dicken kommen dann auch nochmal dazu ... :m


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Alle Berkley Braides Lines sind definitv in der untersten Liga, was Quali, Wurfverhalten, Abriebfestigkeit usw angeht! Preis/Leistung 6 setzen!

Die PP ist schon gut, noch besser gefällt mir aber die Stren Sonic Braid und/oder die Super Braid.


----------



## prignitz_angler (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

8lb power pro hatte ich nen Knoten drin beim auswerfen, hab den ausdrehen wollen mit etwas gewalt und die Schnur war durch #d

selbige mit 10 er...

schon sehr eigenartig 


Hab den Spruch von oben in meiner Siggi , fand den zu geil :q


----------



## Chief Justice (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Warum legt ihr eigentlich immer Wert darauf, dass die Schnur "extrem" rund ist? Das ist doch meines Erachtens völlig wurscht! Oder täusch ich mich da?

Grüße.


----------



## Pinn (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Chief Justice schrieb:


> Warum legt ihr eigentlich immer Wert darauf, dass die Schnur "extrem" rund ist? Das ist doch meines Erachtens völlig wurscht! Oder täusch ich mich da?
> 
> Grüße.


"Flache" geflochtene verdrallt gut sichtbar und rutscht beim Einkurbeln mit fiesem Schleifgeräusch durch die Ringe. Außerdem können sich die Schnurlagen auf der Spule leichter unterschneiden, was zu Perücken führt.

Rundgeflochtene wird sicher auch verdrallen (sich um die Längsachse verdrehen), aber bleibt trotzdem rund und glatt. Sie wickelt sich auch sauberer auf die Spule.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## NoSaint (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Wie schon geschrieben wurde gibt es mehr als zwei Hand voll gute geflochtene Schnüre. Jedoch kommt es auch stark darauf an welche Rolle man hat, denn nicht jede Schnur harmoniert mit jeder Rolle. Als Beispiel, die Spiderwire 10,2kg Version war auf meiner Shimano Core top und hat super fuktioniert, auf der Steez 103HL jedoch war die Schnur ein Albtraum, nur tüddelei und verwicklungen, hingegen hat die Power Pro 20lb auf der Steez super funktioniert, die mich auf der Core garnicht überzeugt hatte. Also ich finde alleine zu sagen die Schnur is top bringt wenig, man sollte man noch dazu sagen auf welcher Rolle....


----------



## Bibbelmann (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Hallo!

Nicht nur auf welcher Rolle, auch- wie sie aufgespult worden ist.-

Das Posting von Angeldet finde ich super interessant, hab vor kurzem einen Kurs mit Michael Schlögl gemacht und er gab  Insider Infos zu seinen geflochtenen Schnüren- unter anderem auch dass Schnüre derselben Firma mit geringer Variation des Coatings (oder sind es verschiedene Schnüre die da in verschiedenen Farben angeboten werden??!) sich anders verhalten

Wer mehr wissen will muss so einen Kurs bei Michael machen. 

Gruß,
Philipp


´nuff said


----------



## Pete Pike (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wurde gibt es mehr als zwei Hand voll gute geflochtene Schnüre.


Und genau so viele schlechte. Und wenn die hier mehr oder weniger einstimmig genannt werden, hat sich der Fred gelohnt, auch wenn die üblichen Verdächtigen mal wieder n bisschen auf die Kacke hauen wollen mit ihrer "In-Frage-Stellerei".


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich fische schon seit Jahren Fireline und Tufline und habe auch bei unterschiedlichen Farben nie Qualitätsunterschiede festgestellt??


----------



## maesox (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Du Glücklicher!!!


----------



## Kark (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich habe bisher 3 unterschiedliche Schnüre gefischt. Die Spiderwire Stealth 0,17, die Powerpro 10lbs und die Stroft GTP (8kg und 10kg).
Wenn man den Preis mal nicht betrachtet ist die Stroft meiner Meinung nach definitiv die beste Schnur. 
Die Powerpro hat das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis (wenn man sie aus den USA hat und so ca. 21€/300yd bezahlt hat).
Die Spiderwire war aber auf jeden Fall auch in Ordnung.

Gruß

Kark


----------



## Pete Pike (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Welche Stroft GTP wär mit der 15LB von der US-PowerPro vergleichbar? Die Stroft zieht sich ja wirklich wie ein roter Faden durch den Thread. Mal anschauen beim nächsten mal. Momentan bin ich von der 15LB US-PP absolut begeistert.


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei dem unverschämten Preis der Stroft sehe ich es nicht ein auch nur einemal zu testen, der Unterschied zur Stren oder PP kann so groß ganicht sein, da ich mit den beiden sehr zufrieden bin!


 
Jop so ist #6Oder halt die Tuffline obwohl die auch schon teuer ist bin ich mit Tuff und PP bestens Zufrieden.Gruß Pitti


----------



## henningcl (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Hi

Stimmt nicht, hast du am Freitag auf meiner Drop shodde 
Ist aber zu vergleichen mit der stren.
grüsse
henning 





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei dem unverschämten Preis der Stroft sehe ich es nicht ein auch nur einemal zu testen, der Unterschied zur Stren oder PP kann so groß ganicht sein, da ich mit den beiden sehr zufrieden bin!


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

schon sehr lustig wenn die protzenden Stella User sich beschweren das die Stroft zu teuer ist 
Nun gut, den gleichen Grund könnte man auch für ne Stella anbringen, aber eine Schnur fällt natürlich nicht so auf.
OK, die Stroft kostet die 100 Meter um die 5,- € mehr, die sitzen nach einer 500,- € Rolle ja auch nicht mehr drin. Das die Stroft dafür aber eutlich länger hält ist natürlich völlig uninteressant. Meine Sroft´s sind tlw. scön 5 Jahre drauf, und noch nicht einmal umgedreht worden. Verschleißerscheinungen kennt die Schnur ansich überhaupt nicht.
Und sorry, die Tuffline ist schon eine gute Schnur, jedoch erst ab einer etwas dickeren Stärke, möchte man eine wirklich runde und dünne Schnur kommt man anStroft kaum vorbei.
Grüße


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

@welsfaenger


Die Frage ist doch nicht, wie teuer eine Schnur ist, sondern was sie einem wert ist ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

War mal ja ein interessanter informativer Thread .. aber die Spaßköpfe leben sich wieder aus ... schade #d

macht doch eure Witzchen über PN


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> is ja gut Toni - alte "Spassbremse" Schluss mit OT



Och schade, dabei wollte ich gerade darüber spekulieren, ob die Stella oder die Arc nach dem 50 Meter Wurf mehr oder weniger abbekommen hat.........:q

Ontopic:
Ich komme insgesamt irgendwie bishe rimemr noch am Besten mit der PP zurecht. Da stimmt für mich bei US-Bestellung einfach das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Bei der 10/15lb Variante würde ich vermutlich imemr weider zur PP greifen. Die dünneren PP`s scheine wirklich teilweise nicht ganz rund zu sein. Musste auch feststellen, dass sich die 8lb PP beim Aufspulen leicht verdreht, weil sie nicht ganz rund ist. Nach einigen Würfen verringert sich der Drall allerdings zumindest bei dem benutzten Schnurstück. Konnte bisher auch keine Nachteile aufgrund des leichten Dralls feststellen. Von daher bisher nur ein kosmetischer Nachteil.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Da ja nicht im Thread das Einsatzgebiet genant ist:

Ich habe auf meiner Multi die ZOOM 14ner zum Schleppen ...

damit habe ich z.B. in Norge mein Boot geankert ... die muß man abschneiden bei Hängern ... dünn, stark, eher steif, kein Farbverlust

da ich diese aber ausschließlich zum Schleppen verwende, weiß ich nicht, wie die sich wirft ...


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

also die Fragestellung war doch wohl:
"*Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt "*
und nicht was ist zurzeit die billigste und gute Schnur auf dem Markt. 
Sorry, aber wir reden hier über High-End Schnüre und nicht über so´ne "Mid-Range-Arc-FL-Schnur".
 Ist eben wie bei den Rollen, leute die sich keine High-End Schnur leisten wollen sind hier eben fehl am Platz. Mit einer 100,- € Rolle ist man im High-End Rollenthread ja nun auch ganz und garnicht erwünscht.
Nur mal so eine Frage am Rande, wie lange fischt du deine TufLine ond Stren´s. Außerdem wie weit wirfst du mit denen, nicht auszudenken was passiert wenn eine High-End Stroft auf eine Hifg-End Stella trifft. Wurfweiten, jenseits allem was man sich vorstellen kann 




Merkt ihr was? Man schlägt euch mit euren eigenen Waffen.


So, genug zu dem Thema. 
Bei der Wahl zur besten geflochtenen kommt man an der Stroft kaum vorbei, egal was sie kostet.

Grüße und einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag wünscht Euch

Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ach ja Martin,

die Wurfweite ergib sich aus 4 Faktoren, 
- Rute
- Schnur
- Auswerfer
- Rolle

Ich denke das auch die Rangfolge ziemlich richtig ist. Am meisten wird sich eine passende Rute bemerkbar machen, dann die Wahl der Schnur, danach das Können des Auswerfers und zum Schluß noch die gute Abwurfkante der Rolle.
Also, gebe lieber 10,- € pro Rolle merh für die Schnur als 300,- € mehr für die Rolle aus.

Sorry, aber über solche Begründungen, speziel von diesen immer High-Endlern, kann man nur lächeln.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Stroft!!!
Auch die monofilen Schnüre der WAKU- GmbH sind schon immer eine Klasse für sich, weil nicht nur die Tragkraft, sondern auch Geschmeidigkeit und vor allem Durchmesserangabe stimmem.
Gerade in Sachen Durchmesserangabe ist Berkley z.B. das Negativbeispiel schlecht hin.


----------



## Dart (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Wer gelegentlich mal direkt in Japan bestellt, sollte mal die Schnüre von VARIVAS beachten.
In Europa bislang kaum bekannt, aber aus meiner rein subjektiven Sicht sind die besser als Power Pro.
Ich fische selber eine 64lb AVANI Jigging PE auf der Baitcaster, vorher PP 50lb, der Durchmesser ist fühlbar und sichtbar geringer als bei der PP. Die Wurfperformance ist deutlich besser, einfach mal ausprobieren wenn man die Gelegenheit hat.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Stroft!!!
> Auch die monofilen Schnüre der WAKU- GmbH sind schon immer eine Klasse für sich, weil nicht nur die Tragkraft, sondern auch Geschmeidigkeit und vor allem Durchmesserangabe stimmem.



Ich hab eine  Stroft mono nachmessen lassen- die 0,12er war eine 0,15er (also normal 200% so stark in der Tragkraft wie eine 0,12er). An den Angaben zum Durchmesser hab ich jetzt meine Zweifel. Wer ein Mikrometer hat und Stroft fischt sollte mal nachmessen!


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> [...]
> *OK, die Stroft kostet die 100 Meter um die 5,- € mehr*, [...]



PowerPro = 300 yds = 270 m = ~ 20 - 22 Euro
Stroft = 100 m = ~ 20 - 25 Euro 

Das ist etwas mehr als nur 5 Euro für 100 m. 

Egal. Ich hab die Stroft noch nie gesehen und kann mir darüber kein Urteil bilden. 

Ich kenn nur die Stroft Mono und da gibt es weit aus bessere Schnüre. Wenn ich mal Geld über habe, werde ich mal versuchen das Geflecht von Stroft zu testen. 




> die Wurfweite ergib sich aus 4 Faktoren,
> - Rute
> - Schnur
> - Auswerfer
> ...



Nope, die Rangfolge ist falsch. An erster Stelle liegt der Auswerfer. 
Du kannst einem Typen, der noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hatte, das Beste vom Besten geben, er wird schlechter werfen als ein Angler mit ner Lidl-Kombo.


----------



## Khaane (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Nope, die Rangfolge ist falsch. An erster Stelle liegt der Auswerfer.
> Du kannst einem Typen, der noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hatte, das Beste vom Besten geben, er wird schlechter werfen als ein Angler mit ner Lidl-Kombo.



Dann nimmt man den Auswerfer einfach raus, was eigentlich für einen objektiven Vergleich auch sinnvoll ist - Und schwupps stimmt die Reihenfolge wieder. 

Die Stroft kenne ich leider nicht, der Preis ist mir ebenfalls etwas zu heftig - Fische durchweg mit der PP und bin ganz zufrieden, obwohl die Schnur ruhig etwas dünner im Verhältnis zur Tragkraft und geschmeidiger sein könnte. (Bei den Schnüren ab 15lb)

Habe jetzt die 8lb, 10lb, 15lb, 20lb und 30lb Power Pro auf den Rollen und bin recht zufrieden, fürs normale Süßwasserfischen (Hecht, Zander, Forelle & Co.) langt die 8lb bzw. 10lb dicke, die 15 lb. ist deutlich dicker und eher was fürs Dorsch & Makrelenangeln.

Was ich an Martins Aussage lustig finde, das es im Thread um die "beste Geflochtene" geht und er die Stroft aufgrund des Preises nicht gefischt und dennoch kritisiert. |rolleyes

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Stroft besser als die PP ist, hier im Thread sind auch wenige Erfahrungswerte von Anglern, die sowohl die PP als auch die Stroft gefischt haben und die beiden Schnüre überhaupt vergleichen können.

Welsfänger hat mit beiden Schnüren Erfahrungen gesammelt und wird von Leuten die keine Ahnung von der Stroft haben, zu Unrecht kritisiert.....#q


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Khaane schrieb:


> Dann nimmt man den Auswerfer einfach raus, was eigentlich für einen objektiven Vergleich auch sinnvoll ist - Und schwupps stimmt die Reihenfolge wieder.



Das stimmt wohl... Zumindestens bei Spinnrollen. Bei den Baitcastern sieht es mit der Rolle am letzten Platz wohl anders aus.



Khaane schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Stroft besser als die PP ist, hier im Thread sind auch wenige Erfahrungswerte von Anglern, die sowohl die PP als auch die Stroft gefischt haben und die beiden Schnüre überhaupt vergleichen können.
> 
> Welsfänger hat mit beiden Schnüren Erfahrungen gesammelt und wird von Leuten die keine Ahnung von der Stroft haben, zu Unrecht kritisiert.....#q



Sehe ich auch so. Ich kenne nur die Stroft Mono und kann zur GTP nichts sagen, aber viele meinen ja, dass es das Beste wäre. Wenn ich mal beim Händler sowas sehen sollte werde ich mir die mal angucken. Ich suche eigentlich noch was für meine Jig-Rute und 100 m reichen da locker. 

Bei den Monos ist es ähnlich, da wird viel behauptet die Stroft Mono wäre teuer. Ich hatte damals 6 Euro für 100 m bezahlt, was ich nicht für so teuer empfinde. Mittlerweile hab ich teurere Monos auf den Rollen, die aber auch viel mehr leisten. 

Ich bin nicht abgeneigt die Stroft mal zu testen, aber ich komme auch mit der PP sehr gut klar. Wie heißt es doch so gut: never touch a running system.


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei geflochtenen Schnüren ist das mit dem Nachmessen so eine Sache - mit einem Mikrometer drücke ich Dir Geflecht zusammen, wie ich es brauche - diese Schnüre sollten idealerweise berührungslos optisch vermessen werden. Mono kann man aber sehr gut mit ner Mikrometerschraube nachmessen!



Servus Maddin,

ich sag ja die Mono hab ich nachgemessen. Der gute Ruf der Stroft Mono muss ggf. revidiert werden. War aber offtopic- trotzdem, lies  meine Postings bitte genau 

Philipp


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Servus Maddin,
> 
> ich sag ja die Mono hab ich nachgemessen. *Der gute Ruf der Stroft Mono *muss ggf. revidiert werden. War aber offtopic- trotzdem, lies  meine Postings bitte genau
> 
> Philipp



Die Mono wurde ja mal als Beste Mono ausgezeichnet: 
http://www.waku-angelsport.de/test_gtm.pdf

Problem: Die Schnur ist knapp 10 Jahre alt. Mittlerweile gibt es halt bessere. Das ist wie bei den Ruten. Wenn vor 10 Jahren eine Rute 1000 DM gekostet hat, kann heute eine 100 Euro Rute besser sein. 

Der Test der GTP ist recht neu: 
http://www.waku-angelsport.de/blinker_test_gtp.pdf


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Chrizzi,

die Rezeptur der meisten Schnüre und die Produktionsverfahren werden auch erneuert, insofern ist es kein Argument dass eine schnur weil sie dem Namen nach älter ist überholt sein muss. Und was vor 30 jahren gut war kann heute immer noch gut sein, Beispiel Maxima- da werden sie aber auch einiges erneuert haben. 
Die aktuelle Stroft hat immer noch tolle Tragkraftwerte und eine tolle mittlere Dehnung- die dir zum Spinnfischen natürlich zu viel ist. Was mit besser und schlechter nichts zu tun hat.

Jedenfalls schlägt die Stroft der Tragkraft nach immer noch die meisten Konkurrenten, bin nur gespannt ob es sich bestätigt und die heute wirklich mehr Durchmesser liefern als auf den Packungen steht. Zum Beispiel statt ner 0,12er ne 0,15er...


Gruß
Philipp


p.s.: Bei der Diskussion von geflochtenen Schnüren kommen wir nicht weiter solange die Störfaktoren wie echte Vergleichbarkeit der Schnurstärke,Wicklung der Rolle, korrektes Aufspulen, korrekte Anwendung nicht berücksichtigt werden. Da geht viel verloren, wahrscheinlich kann man mit den meisten der Schnüre prima auskommen. Jedenfalls überzeugt es mich nicht wenn jemand vonPerückenbildung berichtet, die bei einer anderen schnur nicht stattfand etc..


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Auch wenn es Off-Topic ist:





Bibbelmann schrieb:


> [...]
> Die aktuelle Stroft hat immer noch tolle Tragkraftwerte und eine tolle mittlere Dehnung- die dir zum Spinnfischen natürlich zu viel ist. Was mit besser und schlechter nichts zu tun hat.
> 
> Jedenfalls schlägt die Stroft der Tragkraft nach immer noch die meisten Konkurrenten, [...]



Was bringt mir die Tragkraft, wenn die Schnur zu viel Dehnung hat. Dann müsste ich auf Geflecht umsteigen oder halt eine andere bessere Mono nehmen. 

Es ist nicht nur die Dehnung der Stroft, die mir nicht gefiel. Ich hatte vorher eine Nitlon Bait Type 2 auf der Rolle, die Nitlon hat eine ähnliche Dehnung gehabt, war aber viel angenehmer zu fischen. Lag besser auf der Spule, war geschmeidiger, war nicht so "zickig". Der Preis lag etwa bei dem der Stroft. 


Zu dieser High-End Rollensache: Ich finde diesen Anschnitt an diese Rollendiskussion fast gerechtfertigt. Wenn man von allem das beste will (Hand-Made-Rute / High-End-Rolle) warum sollte ich dann auch eine Mittelklasse-Schnur nehmen?

Wenn ich den Aufpreis (von meiner damaligen) 05' TwinPower C3000 zur Stella FB sehe, finde ich dne Aufpreis auch nicht gerechtfertigt. Die Stella ist zwar besser, aber bei über das doppelte vom TP Preis, war sie niemals doppelt so gut.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Stroft dreimal so gut ist wie die PowerPro, nur weil sie dreimal so viel kostet. 

Ich komm mit meinem Mittelklasse-Gerät gut aus, dafür bleibt mehr Geld für ein bissl bessere Schnur, immerhin ist die Schnur der "Draht" zum Fisch. Wenn ich wegen zu hoher Dehnung kein Biss mitbekomme oder nur Knoten im Geflecht habe, brauch ich nicht angeln gehen. 

Das gehört hier aber genausowenig hin, wie diese Mono-Diskussion.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

@Martin,

sorry, aber der Begriff "Neid" kommt bei mir nicht vor.
Ich lebe sehr gut und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Habe alles, und noch einiges mehr, was man zum Leben braucht. Daher empfinde ich auch so etwas wie Neid nicht. Das einzige was mir ein bißchen fehlt ist Zeit die ich am Wasser verbringen kann. 
Und warum sollte ich neidisch auf eine Stella sein, wenn ich eine haben möchte gehe ich morgen in Laden und Kauf mir eine. Wer weis, vielleicht kommt dieses Jahr noch irgendeine High-Ender dazu. Mal sehen wie das Jahr so läuft und ob ich mir mal wieder ein kleines Geschenk mache oder auch nicht. 
Da ich aber kaufmännisch Denke und mir der große Vorteil einer 500,- € zu einer 250,- € Rolle nicht so richtig in den Schädl gehen will, wird es wohl nur bei einer InfinityQ oder ähnliches bleiben.
Was mir aber auffällt ist, das du anscheinend mit diversen Personen hier anscheinend ein massives Problem hast. Du schreibst immer extrem Provokant, meines Erachtens häufig deutlich über dem erlaubten, oder sagen wir mal deutlich am guten Umgangston vorbei und stänkerst meisten nur rum. Es gibt nur wenige wirklich sachliche Beiträge von dir. Bitte überdenke mal deinen Umgangston, es gibt eben neben den High-Endern auch normale Mensch, die sich sicher mind. das gleiche Leisten könnten wie du es aber manchmal nicht als Nötig empfinden. Wie du eben bei deiner Schnurwahl.
Und irgendwann sieht man sich dann mal und trinkt dann hoffentlich sogar ein, zwei Bier zusammen.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Khaane (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Was mir aber auffällt ist, das du anscheinend mit diversen Personen hier anscheinend ein massives Problem hast. Du schreibst immer extrem Provokant, meines Erachtens häufig deutlich über dem erlaubten, oder sagen wir mal deutlich am guten Umgangston vorbei und stänkerst meisten nur rum. Es gibt nur wenige wirklich sachliche Beiträge von dir. Bitte überdenke mal deinen Umgangston, es gibt eben neben den High-Endern auch normale Mensch, die sich sicher mind. das gleiche Leisten könnten wie du es aber manchmal nicht als Nötig empfinden. Wie du eben bei deiner Schnurwahl.
> Und irgendwann sieht man sich dann mal und trinkt dann hoffentlich sogar ein, zwei Bier zusammen.
> Grüße
> Thomas



Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf - Sehr schöner Comment, da wird man glatt neidisch. 

Im Thread geht es ja um die "beste" Schnur für den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich, ich persönlich sehe in dem Rahmen den Preis eher zweitrangig - Wobei ich mir die Stroft nicht "leisten" möchte, da mir die PP langt, aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## drehteufel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Ich fische nur noch Stroft, habe mittlerweile von Typ 0 bis Typ 3 alles auf meinen Rollen. Die beste Schnur, die ich je hatte, sehr geschmeidig, farbstabil, franst nicht aus. Echt top.


----------



## Kark (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist zur Zeit die beste Geflochtene Schnur auf dem Markt*

Wie ja schon erwähnt habe ich seit einigen Monaten die PP und schon seit langem die Stroft im Gebrauch. Da es in diesem thread um die beste Schnur geht ist der Preis hier meiner Meinung nach völlig uninteressant. 
Ich bin definitiv davon überzeugt das Schnüre wie PP, Tufline, Stren oder Spiderwire auch gut sind, aber an die Stroft auf keinen Fall herankommen.
Deshalb finde ich es auch seltsam das Leute die so teure Rollen fischen noch nie die Stroft probiert haben. Lieber jede Saison ne neue Tufline drauf als mit einer Füllung Stroft auch mal 2-3 Jahre entspannt und ohne Qualitätsverlust zu fischen. 

Gruß

Kark


----------

